# Will politicizing EVs with Union label suppress sales?



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

The Biden Administration is going hammer and tongs to label 'union made EVs' as the wave of the future. Not just the $4,500 extra tax credit but aggressively ignoring non-union (aka., Tesla) EV makers. From an economic standpoint, EVs are about 1/2 to 1/4 th the cost per mile to operate. But we also know there are 'owning the libs' buyers who are easily offended, Are they a significant EV market?

I prefer technology be independent of political orientation. Efficiency, fighting the Second Law, is what motivates me. Just seeing others take political umbrage at ordinary technical, chemical, or biological processes is intellectually dishonest and self-defeating. For example, getting a COVID-19 vaccination or rather the refusal along with insistence on ineffective treatments. 

So one side of me takes schadenfreude that some political 'buyers' won't be in the market for efficient EVs. But I also realize they can become trolls like the Prius skeptics. 

Bob Wilson


----------



## slacker775 (May 30, 2018)

There are definitely folks that are of the ‘take the keys to this ICE vehicle from my cold dead hands’ and folks that have been fed a steady dose of big oil propaganda. Those folks will be the ones buying the last ICE vehicles in 2030 (or whatever year that becomes) and then wonder why there is zero resale market.


----------



## SkagitDoug (Oct 30, 2016)

Politician make decisions like this for exactly one reason: to secure votes. 

It’s no different than race-bating being practiced to secure a nomination win an election .


----------

